# ETC Colorsource Spot



## rphilip (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks like ETC has a new light fixture out. The Color Source Spot.
https://www.etcconnect.com/About/News/ColorSource-Spot-joins-ETC-s-budget-LED-family.aspx
http://www.etcconnect.com/Products/Lighting-Fixtures/ColorSource/Spot.aspx

Photometric's look very close to the Source4 LED Series 2 Lustr.

It's the same RRGB+L as the Color Source Par in an ellipsoidal housing so the color gammut is narrower than a S4LED.

Did anyone get hand's on at CUE? What's the word on pricing and availability?

Thanks

Philip


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 30, 2015)

MAP is $1700. Availability is a couple of months away. The photometrics look to be about 2/3 of a Source Four LED Series 2 in white, which isn't surprising given the different LED engine.

Fred was lit by it at times during his keynote so watch the last 20 minutes.


----------



## rphilip (Jun 30, 2015)

Cool. For reference whats MAP on the S4LED2?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 30, 2015)

I think MAP on a comparable S4LED2 is $2700.


----------



## JohnD (Jul 3, 2015)

I just noticed that 4wall is listing it.
https://www.newlighting.com/26199/new-etc-colorsource-spot-w-shutter-barrel


----------



## BobHealey (Jul 3, 2015)

I wonder how this compares to Altman's Phoenix, since they're in the same price ball park.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 3, 2015)

Only a side-by-side shootout can answer the question for your circumstances.

On paper the Colorsource Spot has the edge in output and is almost twice as energy-efficient.

Altman's photometrics for the 36 degree version state 5391 lumens at 1.2 ft (20.32 lm/W), but there's no indication of what was actually measured: all emitters at full, white balanced to 3200K, or something else.
http://www.altmanltg.com/altman-led-green-lighting/PHX-LED/photometrics/RGBW/36-Degree-RGBW.pdf

ETC's photometrics for the 36 degree EDLT version state 5887 field lumens (4775 beam) (36.8 lm/W) with all emitters, 5,340 lumens at 3200K, and 5,551 lumens at 5600K.
https://www.etcconnect.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=10737480814


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 3, 2015)

sk8rsdad said:


> Only a side-by-side shootout can answer the question for your circumstances.
> 
> On paper the Colorsource Spot has the edge in output and is almost twice as energy-efficient.
> 
> ...



And even assuming it's apples to apples, there is no standard for how measurements are taken. One light could measure at 5k lumens, another at 6k lumens and the 5k lumen one could actually be brighter in real life. There are things that can be done to make your numbers look really good. I'm not saying ETC or Altman are fudging the numbers. It's just that with all the variability in how things are measured you should always take those numbers with a grain of salt. Something else to consider is with all of the different colored emitters involved I wouldn't be surprised if one had a brighter red, and the other was brighter blue, or something else along those lines. The only way your really going to get a feel for things is to see the lights side by side in person and put them through their paces.


----------



## BobHealey (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm using the Phoenix's now, but get some pushback for them not being ETC. At some point, someone will get a grant and I'll demo the current editions of both and see how the look compared to each other. I'm less concerned with lumens, and more concerned with ease of useful color on an Express.


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a side by side demo of ETC's S4 Series 2, Altman's Phoenix RGBA, and Elation's Colour Profile 5. I am going to add the CS Spot to it once they ship, and I am excited to see the side by side of all four! I encourage anyone interested in purchasing LED spots to do the same.


----------



## Kelite (Jul 7, 2015)

rsmentele said:


> I have a side by side demo of ETC's S4 Series 2, Altman's Phoenix RGBA, and Elation's Colour Profile 5. I am going to add the CS Spot to it once they ship, and I am excited to see the side by side of all four! I encourage anyone interested in purchasing LED spots to do the same.



Please post a few photos and your comments after this demo period has taken place!


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 7, 2015)

Kelite said:


> Please post a few photos and your comments after this demo period has taken place!



I have them for life, if anyone is ever in the Madison, WI area.... but once I get the ColorSource ill try and get some decent photo's/video. but I suggest people seeing it in person as we all know how well cameras pick up LED lighting...


----------



## Les (Jul 7, 2015)

BobHealey said:


> I'm using the Phoenix's now, but get some pushback for them not being ETC. At some point, someone will get a grant and I'll demo the current editions of both and see how the look compared to each other. I'm less concerned with lumens, and more concerned with ease of useful color on an Express.



I would use that grant money to upgrade the Express, personally.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 8, 2015)

Just got a price quote from my good friend and local dealer whom I have a long relationship with. He says my price would be under $1100 including a standard lens. Not bad. As always my price will not be your price, you may pay more or less, it depends on many factors. But if you are buying in quantity and you are a regular customer at a dealer, you should be able to get them for around $1,100 each. 

I look forward to seeing one in person. I'm assuming it's the same or very similar to the emitters in the ColorSource Par. That would mean it would be very strong in white and pastels and therefore great for front light, but a little weak in deeper saturated Blue/Purple. But again, if you are using it for front light that's not a problem.


----------



## PA46 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm considering these fixtures for FOH front light and was wondering if anyone had any feedback from real world use. The plan would have ColorSouce PARs on the 1st and 2nd electrics for top/downlight as well. 

This is a new build community theatre and we're aiming for a "green" approach with all-LEDs.

Any insights are appreciated...


----------



## Goatman (Dec 18, 2015)

PA46 said:


> This is a new build community theatre and we're aiming for a "green" approach with all-LEDs.



I recommend not using green as front light 

No, but I work for a community center with a stage and I'm always trying to find the 'cheap-but-almost-as-good' option. If we could dedicate more money, I would say LED Series 2 Lustrs would work great in the space. I've used the CS Pars in another theater, and adored the color range. Has anyone done a real-life comparison with the CS Spot yet?


----------



## Les (Dec 18, 2015)

I recently installed twelve Elation Sixpar 200's for a community theatre. They're definitely worth a look.


----------



## cbrandt (Dec 18, 2015)

I didn't take pictures, but I put a Colorsource, Lustre2, and a standard HPL 750 S4 next to each other. I've been blow away by what the colorsource can do. Side by side, they're essentially as bright as the Lustre2, and *almost* as bright as a 750. I've been really happy with the color output as well. No I can't make as many colors, or fill in the spectrum quite as carefully as with the Lustre2, but I can hang twice as many, and program a lot faster.

My biggest peeve has been the dmx profile. Working in a rental house, and doing a lot of one off gigs, I'd kill for a 3 channel profile. The colorsource only has one profile, to fit in with the easy, entry level concept. It is five channels, with Master Intensity, R, G, B, Strobe. I've only had mine for 2 months, and I've had half a dozen clients have profile problems, because it is an led, and they expect it to be 3 or 4 channels.

That being said, the output is fantastic, and it is essentially a drop in replacement for almost any use of a standard S4.


----------



## ScottT (Dec 18, 2015)

cbrandt said:


> That being said, the output is fantastic, and it is essentially a drop in replacement for almost any use of a standard S4.



Really? I've seen quite a few of them (in the studio, demo room, and in the theatre) and *never* been that impressed in terms of output. Especially next to a 750w S4.

Here's an excel document comparing output.


----------



## danTt (Dec 22, 2015)

For a smaller space I think the colorsource line is pretty fantastic. The EDLT lenses do make a huge difference when using them, but for the price they are really quite unbeatable. I don't think they can stand up against a lustr2 or 750w source four, but they aren't really designed to. The CS Spot certainly has better output than a 750W S4 with either a CXI or seachanger attached to it, which is kind of what I look at it replacing at this point.


----------

